# Fender bolts ??



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Where is the best place to buy fender bolts and clips for a brute..? They want a arm & leg for them at the dealer...


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

try www.kawasakipartsnation.com this is where I getalot of stuff from , not over priced for the most part and they ship quickly


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

And auto parts store should have them.


----------

